# 12 week scan baby measuring 13cm long, is everything ok?



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

hello i am messaging here because i don't want my midwife to think i am being neuorotic. But i have had my 12 week scan and they dated me at 14 weeks and baby measured 13cm, everything i have read says this is very big, I am not concerned about having a big baby I am concerned that this is a sign that something is wrong, she spent a long time measuring and remeasuring length and circumference of the head then concluded "at the moment its ok" any advice would be greatly appreciated.  Also for the record it is not big from over eating as i can hardly keep anything down, and am really off food atm.  Please help and apologies if i am just being crazy.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If they have dated you at 14 weeks, that's what they are going off now, so if baby is measuring 13 weeks, its just under the average size for this gestation. However, we allow two weeks bigger or smaller than your dates, so it's not a problem. Don't worry about how much you are eating though, as it doesn't have any effect on your baby, as they get all they need from your blood, so as long as you keep your fluids up and eat a little bit of whatever you can to keep your own energy levels and health up, it's fine,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Thank you that's a relief all the books I read said 13 cm was average for 18 weeks


----------

